# Big size difference between my sisters?



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

I have two mice that are from the same litter but one of them looks large enough to be the mother of the other one. I don't mean fat I mean like he size is noticeably larger than her sister's.. Is there an explanation for this? It's only them in this cage. Could it be an alpha thing?

Picture in comments! (best I could do with ming mice)


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Age? Are they fully grown?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Sounds like the smaller one is a runt or has some kind of growth defect? I've had a two random does born here that have been normal size until about 3 weeks then just stopped growing.


----------



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

Miceandmore64 said:


> Age? Are they fully grown?


hey are almost 2 months old and the bigger one is sorry it wont let me upload the picture


----------



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

SarahY said:


> Sounds like the smaller one is a runt or has some kind of growth defect? I've had a two random does born here that have been normal size until about 3 weeks then just stopped growing.


She is not the runt the runt was a boy. Up until a little while ago they were about the same size.. Her sister is easily twice her size if not bigger. It wouldn't let me upload the picture unfortunately. They are a week short of 2 months.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

LOL, there can be more than one runt. Sounds like a growth defect to me then.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

at least it makes selection simpler ,big is best.Satin coated are often behind their normal coated siblings to.


----------



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

SarahY said:


> LOL, there can be more than one runt. Sounds like a growth defect to me then.


Yes I know there can be more than one runt. But like I said the ONE runt that came out in this litter was a boy. She was up with her siblings in size and health, she still is in fact, when it comes to health. The size is the only difference.


----------

